# goodman integrated hsi module



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

my heater ignites and only runs about 60 seconds and then it shuts off and the fann keps running and wont shut off. the module is flashing a code. it flashes 4 times. anyone have a code book that can tell me what it means????


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> my heater ignites and only runs about 60 seconds and then it shuts off and the fann keps running and wont shut off. the module is flashing a code. it flashes 4 times. anyone have a code book that can tell me what it means????


Maybe thry their web site? http://www.goodmanmfg.com/consumer/index.jsp


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

*goodman integrated HSI module.( cir. board)*

I have the same prolem. The furnace blower keeps running, even I turn switch to off position. Is it a bad HSI board? or something else? Please help...Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> I have the same prolem. The furnace blower keeps running, even I turn switch to off position. Is it a bad HSI board? or something else? Please help...Thanks in advance.


 Witch blower is running, the inducer or the systems blower?
System blower could mean the the high limit is opening and shutting down the systems gas train, I would check this out first.

The other problem could be with the pressure switch for the gas train, it is supplied from the inducer motor, check to see if it is operating fully.

HSI boards do go from time to time, this sounds more like a system control problem.

Good Luck
Bernie


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> my heater ignites and only runs about 60 seconds and then it shuts off and the fann keps running and wont shut off. the module is flashing a code. it flashes 4 times. anyone have a code book that can tell me what it means????



"4 blinks =open limit

check main open limit or aux. open limit"

this info was on a sticker on the inside of my unit. 

My HSI module is shot. Are the expensive and or difficult to install? Anything to watch out for?

TIA


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats a quick fiix, did you find the open limit? sounds like nothing wrong with the HSI board, it is sending you information.

High limit is a normal closed position, and stays that way. Limits open in the event of a filter blockage or a coil blockage.

High limits are located in the upper portion of the unit, locate it and jump that puppy out and see if she runs from there.

Limits are cheap,$6.00 boards on the other hand can run up some cash, $120.00 and up depending on your unit.

Give it a try and get back to me.

Bernie


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong, is this a replacement board or is it an aftermarket board from White Rogers/ Robertshaw?

If it is and it contains a 12 pin plug type design you will and should encounter this problem as I have in the past.

Take a real good look at the plug (12 pins) examine the plug sec on the board itself you will see an Aux Limit in the plug line up.

I have used a small piece of #12 solid core romex to jump out the (2) Aux limits , this just sends a singnal back to the boad that all limits are closed.

Some furnaces have this Aux feature, yours does not contain one.

Get back to me

Bernie


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

*goodman*

I get a steady flash, what does that mean?


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Its not calling for heat


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

goodman...red led....fast flash blower stays on... did have a lockout from flame sensor.. everything works now cept for main blower wont shut off


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Check to see if the high limit is in the closed position, you may have a filter problem or a condensor problem. That being that ther is not enough air flow through the furnace, this will cause the limit to open and keep the blower motor running.

If not that check the thermostat to see if it is in the Auto position.

Bernie


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2004)

*Goodman GMP 100-3 Status Codes*

I recognize that this may bee too late given the original question was 2 months ago, but for all interested, here are the Goodman Status Codes for my model, a GMP 100-3. These are from a sticker on the inside door panel:

On - OK
1 Blink - Ignition failure. Check Gas flow, gas pressure, gas valve, flame sensor.
2 Blinks - Closed pressure switch. Check pressure switch (stuck in closed position).
3 Blinks - Pressure switch - failre to close. Check venter, pressure switch, vent blockage.
4 Blinks - Open limit switch. Main limit or aux limit are open. (My comment - Means overheating in chamber. Often result of blocked intake air. Bad filter. In my case, plastic wrap had been sucked into the intake. )
6 Blinks - False flame sensed. Check sticking gas valve. 
Rapid continuous blinking - Incorrect twinning, incorrect primary polarity. Reverse transformer secondary leads, reverse primary wires. 

Good luck.
--Bill


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Bill
FYI I had a case not long ago of a 6 flash code, found that the ground wire from the control board was not secure. Must of gotton pulled when they replaced the filter.

BJD


----------



## Steve Wiggins (Jan 17, 2004)

That heat exchanger is held together by flimsy little rings that easily pop off especially when overheated. When they do it will let blower air in the heat chamber causing the flames to be pushed back out of the front of the furnace. There are three little disc roll out switches there and I bet one of them is tripped. You will find the ring(s) laying in the bottom of the blower housing and on the shelf just above the blower as evidence.

Don't bypass any limits or the flames will roll out and catch something on fire. Get rid of that furnace before it gets rid of you!


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Steve has Goodman changed any of there design on the chamber inreguards to the way that they secure the tubes to the tube plate?

I thought someone told me some time ago that they were going to come up with a better design.

BJD


----------



## Steve Wiggins (Jan 17, 2004)

The old style "clam shell" heat exchangers are what I am talking about. The new style "tubular" heat exchangers are exactly like Amanas except the Goodmans are not stainless steel. As far as I know the way the tubes are connected to the tube plate has not been a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

*Open Limit?*

Can anyone plase tell me what an "open limit" is and hot to fix it? My status light is blinking 4 times. According to the Goodman status codes this is due to an open limit. 

This is for a Goodman GMP 125-5 furnace with a Janitrol unit. The vent fan is staying on but the unit isn't. Even after I move the stat to 'off' the vent fan stays on.

Any help would be appreciated.
Ernest


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

An open limit means the airflow temperature in the heat exchanger was too high or you had a roll out switch trip due to flame entering the burner area. Check your filters and evap coil and make sure they are clean. It would be a good idea to have the heat exchanger check as well for cracks due to how prone GMP-125's were to cracking with poor airflow.


----------



## erramos (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for your help HVAC Doc. Should this be happening even though I'm running the a/c and not the heater?


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

erramos said:


> Thanks for your help HVAC Doc. Should this be happening even though I'm running the a/c and not the heater?


Yes it will do that until the limit is replaced and/or the problem is found and fixed.


----------



## River (Oct 25, 2004)

*My Heater Won't Start...continuous Flashing Light*

I see on this back panel sticker that a rapid continuous light indicates "Incorrect Twinning, Incorrect Primary Polarity" and that I should try to "Reverse Transformer Secondary Leads, Reverse Primary Wires"

I'm not sure how to do this. Can anyone help? (I installed the board that is there now, and also replaced the heat sensor...you would think I would know what to do but I am only a tinkerer)

THANKS!!!

~River


----------

